# How much to charge for Bacon



## sniltz (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello, fellow Qer's,
I have been curing and making bacon for sometime and my neighbors have started asking me to cure them some. I really don't know how much to charge them by the lbs. So, my question is how much do I charge them for it?


----------



## h8that4u (Oct 15, 2017)

I have been getting 10 dollars a lb with no issue what so ever and cant make enough of it.


----------

